# Weapon  Customization



## Sgt Pearce (29 Jul 2011)

Hey guys, im a reserve with the NSASKR and i was wondering if anyone knows if we pay the dime, how much can we customize are service rifle? i would like to switch from elcan to red dot, with a flip to side set up  :threat: featuring a rifle scope, i am a hunter so i know how to "lob" rounds down range, but i was wondering how much customization we can actually do. please list all know customization you guys have done and what we can actually do.


----------



## Redeye (29 Jul 2011)

Sgt Pearce said:
			
		

> Hey guys, im a reserve with the NSASKR and i was wondering if anyone knows if we pay the dime, how much can we customize are service rifle? i would like to switch from elcan to red dot, with a flip to side set up  :threat: featuring a rifle scope, i am a hunter so i know how to "lob" rounds down range, but i was wondering how much customization we can actually do. please list all know customization you guys have done and what we can actually do.



Well, as soon as you change your user name/handle, you can do a search on this as the question's been asked and answered numerous times.

And the answer is "basically nothing".  Unless a weapons tech does it and you have authorizations.  And that's not going to happen in the Reserve.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2011)

Heres mine. Its a PITA when i have to return it to the vault though.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jul 2011)

Sgt Pearce said:
			
		

> Hey guys, im a reserve with the NSASKR and i was wondering if anyone knows if we pay the dime, how much can we customize are service rifle? i would like to switch from elcan to red dot, with a flip to side set up  :threat: featuring a rifle scope, i am a hunter so i know how to "lob" rounds down range, but i was wondering how much customization we can actually do. please list all know customization you guys have done and what we can actually do.


I'm here to tell you, with authority, that you can do the following customizations:
































That is all.


----------



## Scott (29 Jul 2011)

> Shoot 2 Thrill



Hmmkay.



> Pte. Pearce NSASKR, the Sgt Pearce is just a thing i ran with from a long time ago.



So glad you're up front about that. 

I've got a better idea, I changed your screen name so there is no confusion. Your login details will be the same.

Scott
Staff


----------



## chrisf (29 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Heres mine. Its a PITA when i have to return it to the vault though.



What's the white fluffy bit on the butt? Please tell me it came with a tail?


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jul 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What's the white fluffy bit on the butt? Please tell me it came with a tail?



That's the edge of the fuzzy dice you're seeing. If you're gonna pimp something out, you don't go half way.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What's the white fluffy bit on the butt? Please tell me it came with a tail?



Nope, that's the tail of his last kill, a blot on society.


----------



## Scott (29 Jul 2011)

*Noooooooo!*

It's the tail of his kitty-cat. All would be rough, tough and rugged warriors love kitties!






Thilly Moe, thilly, thilly Moe.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Thilly Moe, thilly, thilly Moe.



Yep, me so thilly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was _my_ last kill.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>




Hello there !!!!!


----------



## Sgt Pearce (29 Jul 2011)

hmmm well thanks for the change lol. so its only the Americans who can change stuff up eh.    uhm what sort of stuff can we do over seas and in the regs cause i might change over when i turn 18 or 19.


----------



## canada94 (29 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> hmmm well thanks for the change lol. so its only the Americans who can change stuff up eh.    uhm what sort of stuff can we do over seas and in the regs cause i might change over when i turn 18 or 19.



Call of Duty Black Ops sounds like your type of game!


----------



## Sgt Pearce (29 Jul 2011)

are you kidding way more weapon customization in AO2:FD lol but anyways, this was good, o you said Non approved mods, what are some approved non permanent mods? cause i have noticed that everyone is getting "Gangster" grips with their C7A2


----------



## canada94 (29 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> are you kidding way more weapon customization in AO2:FD lol but anyways, this was good, o you said Non approved mods, what are some approved non permanent mods? cause i have noticed that everyone is getting "Gangster" grips with their C7A2



Oh my that gave me the chuckles, I was only kidding.


----------



## chrisf (29 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> cause i have noticed that everyone is getting "Gangster" grips with their C7A2



It's standard issue, they all come with a forward grip.

It's how we roll. 

Yo.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Nope, that's the tail of his last kill, a blot on society.



If I get one of those, and a rifle.....I'm back in.

Eta: Does this come with a forward grip as well?....Giggity.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Jul 2011)

Step aside, kids. This is a serious thread for serious individuals like myself and Pte. Pearce.

Pic related, it's my baby. I am an unstoppable force of killing power when equipped with Commando Pro (Redbull) and Lightweight (naked).


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Jul 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Step aside, kids. This is a serious thread for serious individuals like myself and Pte. Pearce.
> 
> Pic related, it's my baby. I am an unstoppable force of killing power when equipped with Commando Pro (Redbull) and Lightweight (naked).



I ain't gonna lie to you....that's a hot piece....I know it's not issued yet though......


----------



## Scott (30 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> are you kidding way more weapon customization in AO2:FD lol but anyways, this was good, o you said Non approved mods, what are some approved non permanent mods? cause i have noticed that everyone is getting "Gangster" grips with their C7A2



Please make an effort to use proper punctuation, grammar and spelling on the boards, thanks.



> Shoot 2 Thrill, when your limited to 12 letters on your mug, hard to find cool things to put.



I think the concern with looking 'cool' might be the over riding factor here. But that's just me.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2011)

Do you guys mean this by "gangster grip"?







This fine looking infantry officer is sporting the latest in Mac Daddy grips, complete with Gangsta Glasses.  The gloves are...ok.  I can't go on.

The ELCAN in this situation was invaluable, as it allowed me to better pick out targets.  The ranges were in excess of 200 metres, and a "red dot" wouldn't have helped in the slightest.

There are other sights out there that combine magnification and the CQB option in one sight.  But if it's not authorised, then forget about it.


----------



## REDinstaller (30 Jul 2011)

There was an Infantry Officer in that photo? All I saw was a LEO 2A6M. Tanks rock.


----------



## GAP (30 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Eta: Does this come with a forward grip as well?....Giggity.



Let me get this straight....(pun intended).....you want *that* with a *Forward Grip*...................all righty......I think they call that a *TV*.....no?  :nod:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Jul 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight....(pun intended).....you want *that* with a *Forward Grip*...................all righty......I think they call that a *TV*.....no?  :nod:



 I meant...It's just that...if there's.....aw, dammit....


----------



## Scott (30 Jul 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> All I saw was a LEO 2A6M. Tanks rock.



Can I bling my tank?











All killer, no filler.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> There was an Infantry Officer in that photo? All I saw was a LEO 2A6M. Tanks rock.


:rofl:


----------



## Dissident (30 Jul 2011)

Respected members, I know this question comes up on occasion and it is irritating. We tend to then treat the poor noob as a source of entertainement and ridicule. 

Pte Pearce, let me talk to you gear whore to gear whore:

When I joined and was just a mass of eagerness barely contained by my uniform someone steered me in the right direction and instilled the following priorities:
1- Mindset. (Read. Find the best warriors and leaders you can find and LISTEN to them.)
2- Training. (Show up, LISTEN, be your own worst critic, strive to find your every flaw and overcome them. Be humble)
3- Tactics. (Be careful who you listen too. There are some snake oil sellers out there. For now, follow the TTPs and drills your regiment is teaching.)
4- Gear. (I advise against buying anything for now. Look at what others are using. Research the internet. Avoid anything airsoft related. Go on Canadian Gun Nutz for some insight on firearms.)

If weapon mods is what really gets you going, I have some bad news. It will be years before you can do any, if at all. Weapon mods can happen, I get away with a few. But it all depends on the culture of your regiment, how much credibility you have and your rank to a certain extent. 

Look at this way, weapon mods make you "feel cool" (and I am not saying that is not important  ) but being a respected soldier/leader is way cooler.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## REDinstaller (30 Jul 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Can I bling my tank?



Only if you are from 5 Bde. I have seen some very stupid images that their CoC allowed to be painted on the sides of A veh that were used for their work ups. Then these vehs require to be repainted, probably at the gaining units cost in man hours and materials.


----------



## Sgt Pearce (30 Jul 2011)

Thanks guys, Yes like that fine infantry officer. the leo was quite nice  but I'm still infantry at heart, thanks for not completely trashing my first real thread i just thought that this would be one of the best places to ask, better to ask and learn here then to learn the hard way and possably end up religious Thank you for your 4 points as well, ill have to keep them in mind and try to remember that LCF is not just half the battle, but its the drills and training that make the dif.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> so its only the Americans who can change stuff up eh.


Nope - they don't do it either.  My experience serving with members of their military is that they are even more anal than us.  I'm living that dream right now.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

As an aside....do you really wanna end up looking like this?

(shudder)

Nobody deserves that.....


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> As an aside....do you really wanna end up looking like this?
> 
> (shudder)
> 
> Nobody deserves that.....


Ugh, what fate awaits those who end up looking like this guy?  I mean, rea-


Oh, wait, I see what you did there!

 ;D


----------



## Sgt Pearce (31 Jul 2011)

Hammer, your video in your signature made me smile, thank you.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> Hammer, your video in your signature made me smile, thank you.



Thanks, man!
I could never customize my rifle, but I customized the sh*t outta that beer belt!


----------

